# Amateur Goldfarb records hole in one at Palmer Course



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

Amateur Andrew Goldfarb of Sherman Oaks, Calif., scored an ace Wednesday at the Palmer Private Course at PGA WEST during the first round of the 50th Bob Hope Classic hosted by Arnold Palmer to win the $100,000 Sentient Jet Hole-In-One contest.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

The 100,000 would be great I'd just like to make a hole in one though for a start.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

truebluefan said:


> Amateur Andrew Goldfarb of Sherman Oaks, Calif., scored an ace Wednesday at the Palmer Private Course at PGA WEST during the first round of the 50th Bob Hope Classic hosted by Arnold Palmer to win the $100,000 Sentient Jet Hole-In-One contest.



Any video on the ace, I've been working nights so I haven't watched the news or the golf channel this week.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

have you been taching night school lately Bob?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> have you been taching night school lately Bob?


Yes, not only teaching,but professional seminars too. I just got through with a short one this Saturday morning.

BTW When did chair throwing become an Australian sport? Aussie accent; " You blokes sure have strange ways to have fun."


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> Yes, not only teaching,but professional seminars too. I just got through with a short one this Saturday morning.
> 
> BTW When did chair throwing become an Australian sport? Aussie accent; " You blokes sure have strange ways to have fun."


Professional in what??

You've lost me on the chair throwing please explain.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Professional in what??
> 
> You've lost me on the chair throwing please explain.


OOOp's let me down play the word professional...Pedagogic seminars

The open in Melbourn and the Bosnians and Serbs got into a fight and started throwing chairs. some of the bystanders got hurt. That's childs play compared to what some of the idiots here would do

I did find a video clip of his ace


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> OOOp's let me down play the word professional...Pedagogic seminars
> 
> The open in Melbourn and the Bosnians and Serbs got into a fight and started throwing chairs. some of the bystanders got hurt. That's childs play compared to what some of the idiots here would do
> 
> I did find a video clip of his ace


ok after a trip to wikipedia I now know what a Pedagogic seminar is. Where you instructing this Bob or just involved in it?

and with the Tennis it's starting to become a yearly event for there to be a fight involving the serbs. 

Could post a link for the video clip of the ace. Thanks


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> ok after a trip to wikipedia I now know what a Pedagogic seminar is. Where you instructing this Bob or just involved in it?
> 
> and with the Tennis it's starting to become a yearly event for there to be a fight involving the serbs.
> 
> Could post a link for the video clip of the ace. Thanks


I was the student. could have been playing golf, but no I was forced into this seminar.

Let's see if this gets you to the ace Excite - Video Search: Goldfarb hole in one :headbang:


----------

